# Popcorn



## MrsBoyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Dylan wants to go and watch the new toy story film.
But would a bit of popcorn be okay for him


----------



## Steff (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi there I think a small amount would be ok , maybe the small option of popcorn could be a plan, only trouble with popcorn is once you start eating it its hard to stop lol, well thats my problem with it anyway lol.

Another parent will be along soon im sure and can give you alot better idea that i can x

Enjoy the film it is brilliant.


----------



## bev (Aug 1, 2010)

Popcorn is quite hard to get right. Alex is on a pump and he still spikes high hours later. If on injections - you could try half the amount of insulin on eating the popcorn and then give the rest 2 or 3 hours later - depending on how high he goes. You could just try a cupful of popcorn and see how he is with it - then if you find it doesnt make him high you could give him a couple of cups next time - so you will need to practice!

Toy story is great - but very sad.Bev


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Our nurse rang today so asked her and she said aslong as its salted he should be okay could have it as his snack. but only let him have a bit not to much. But im sure i can help him eat it.

Hope its not to sad. im crying at everything at the min.


----------



## Moddey (Aug 1, 2010)

*Difficult to estimate...*

I find it impossible to figure out what popcorn does.
Homemade popcorn is easy but if you buy it over the counter at the cinema, it can have anything in it.
But a treat is a treat and I'm sure he's fine with a small amount 
Hope he has a good time!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 1, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Dylan wants to go and watch the new toy story film.
> But would a bit of popcorn be okay for him


Hi My daughter and i don't like popcorn very much, but we went to see Toystory 3 today and it was a great film, a bit sad in some places, but highly recomended, hope Dylan enjoys it.sheena


----------



## Copepod (Aug 2, 2010)

Factoring in the emotion of Toy Story might make popcorn even more difficult - may just have to have a bad blood sugar day?


----------



## Monica (Aug 2, 2010)

i hope I'm not too late to answer this question.

I don't remember, but isn't your little one on 2 injections? If you're still watching the film when he has to have his snack, have popcorn for snack.
According to my Diabetes Type 1 book, 1/2 litre/23g of popcorn has 15g of carbs. When C was on 2 injections, I made her 25g of popcorn to take to the cinema, as that was easier than buying it from there. She was quite happy with that.

Now she's on MDI, she just buys the children's box and injects for it.


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Monica said:


> i hope I'm not too late to answer this question.
> 
> I don't remember, but isn't your little one on 2 injections? If you're still watching the film when he has to have his snack, have popcorn for snack.
> According to my Diabetes Type 1 book, 1/2 litre/23g of popcorn has 15g of carbs. When C was on 2 injections, I made her 25g of popcorn to take to the cinema, as that was easier than buying it from there. She was quite happy with that.
> ...




Its a tricky one, i agree with Monica and give about 20g as you would for a snack, you may see a rise at tea time injection. I remember jack having popcorn when he was on mixes and there was a rise later on. hope you and dylan enjoyed the movie. 

gem x


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 3, 2010)

We went and he had one scoop of the salted pop corn in his toy story feast bag and its not effected his levels at all. so we are all really happy that.


----------



## Monica (Aug 3, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> We went and he had one scoop of the salted pop corn in his toy story feast bag and its not effected his levels at all. so we are all really happy that.



Brilliant


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 4, 2010)

Fabbo  did you cry? (re the film)


----------

